# My bunny has its skin cut open and I am not sure how to care for it, any solutions would really help thank you!



## Lettygarcia25 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2020)

First things first you are going to want to clean and disinfect the wound. You can use either alcohol, iodine, or hydrogen peroxide to sanitize the wound. I would suggest cutting back some of the hair as well to better see what you are doing.  Now Im not sure if you can use a topical such as neosporin on bunnies so you have to look it up. Main thing is keeping the wound clean and dry. Keep an eye on the lil bun for any signs of infection. Sorry I only have a few rabbits and we don’t breed but I have had a handful of nasty cuts, gashes on my larger animals that they have all recovered from with this method.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 14, 2020)

Lettygarcia25 said:


> View attachment 72524


Wash the area around the cut wound gently with the solution Nolvasan (chlorhexidine). Do not use Neosporin Plus! Add a very thin layer of standard Neosporin (triple antibiotic ointment); Try to get to an emergency veterinary service if the bites are through. The emergency vet will clean the wounds and clothe them.


----------

